# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  معاً نحارب المخدرات

## البركان الهادئ

*أهداءالى كل مدخن[/url]http://&feature=related<br />
<b><fo...b><br /><br />http://&feature=related<font size="4...><br />
<br />http://<br />
 <br />
 <b><font size...b><br /><br />http://&feature=relat<br />
<b><font...b><br /><br />http://&feature=related<br />
<b><sp...b><br /><br />[url]

نسأل الله السلامة لشبابنا وكذلك الصحة والعافية للجميع 
ويلا كلنا نحارب المخدرات ونوجه ونقوم من نراه يخطىء ويتعاطاها دون ان يدرى مخاطرها واضرارها





















*

----------

